# Packrat/woodrat



## vincix

Am nevoie de un corespondent în limba română pentru ceea ce se numește _packrat_, _pack rat_ sau _woodrat. _Are cineva vreo idee?

Până acum cea mai bună soluție pe care am găsit-o a fost „șobolan din genul Neotoma”, numai că este o sintagmă mult prea lungă, iar în unele contexte nu este deloc practică. Am găsit pe internet un anumit gen de șobolan din acest gen, _șobolanul-negusto__r_, numai că asta este o anumită specie și pe mine mă interesează un nume generic care să corespundă lui _packrat_.

Mersi!


----------



## farscape

Packrat ca animal sau persoană (hoarder)?

Later,
.


----------



## vincix

Sigur că_ca animal. Explicațiile pe care le-am dat am crezut că au fost suficiente, totuși.


----------



## farscape

Mammal Conservation Working Group nu listează specia Neotoma printre speciile endemice în România deci e probabil ca să trebuiască să folosești denumirea latinească dacă "șobolanul negustor" ți se pare o definiție prea restrictivă (deși mă-ntreb de unde au scos-o pentru că din descriere e mai mult un șoarece de câmp decât șobolan). 

Packrat și woodrat nu cred că sunt același animal eu le-aș spune șobolan/șoarece de câmp și de pădure.

f.


----------



## vincix

În carte apare numai _packrat_. Am menționat și woodrat luându-mă după articolul de pe wikipedia, care nu este un ciot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pack_rat
Genurile și famiile sunt extrem de diferite de la la fiecare șobolan/șoarece în parte. Șoarecele de câmp este _Apodemus agrarius_, iar șobolanul-negustor este _Neotoma cinerea_. Poate să pară că arată la fel, dar ele sunt foarte diverse.

Avem totuși destule denumiri pentru animale care nu sunt originare din România sau din Europa. Altfel nici n-am mai putea să numim un urs polar. I-am zice _ursus maritimus_.

Oricum, mersi pentru sugestii!


----------



## farscape

vincix said:


> ...
> 
> Genurile și famiile sunt extrem de diferite de la la fiecare șobolan/șoarece în parte. Șoarecele de câmp este _Apodemus agrarius_, iar șobolanul-negustor este _Neotoma cinerea_. Poate să pară că arată la fel, dar ele sunt foarte diverse.
> 
> ...



Iar şobolanul de casă (negru) este rattus rattus adică n-am făcut nimic  cu chestiile astea pentru că omului dacă i se pare că arată a şobolan,  îi zice şobolan fără mare legătură cu genurile şi speciile. 

Argumentul  cu ursul polar e la fel de şubred: nu e o specie pe care o găseşti la  noi, dar nu sunt aşa de multe specii de urşi pe lume iar pe cele mai  semnificative literatura, mass-media, etc. le-au făcut suficient de  cunoscute ca să capete o denumire şi în româneşte (vezi şi ursul grizzly).

Vorba reclamei  de la VW: "cu maşina noastră puteţi trece prin orice baltă atâta timp  cât nu e suficient de mare ca să poarte un nume!"  

f.


----------

